# St Clement Pier



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Went out tonight to Bushwood and it was packed, so I headed back to Chaptico Wharf and to my susprise it was packed....thinking of another place I might beable to go without many people was all the way down to st clement pier more people there then what I was expecting. All in all had a pretty good night baged 4 really nice croakers 14'' - 17'' gave 4 12'' away and threw back about 4 or 5 right at 10''.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

OBX_Rat said:


> Went out tonight to Bushwood and it was packed, so I headed back to Chaptico Wharf and to my susprise it was packed....thinking of another place I might beable to go without many people was all the way down to st clement pier more people there then what I was expecting. All in all had a pretty good night baged 4 really nice croakers 14'' - 17'' gave 4 12'' away and threw back about 4 or 5 right at 10''.


OBX i got down to chaptico wharf at 9pm., was only
3 people on pier, and they left at 10pm. only saw 2 croakers pulled up (12-15in). all i caught were
3 chanel cats 20+in, and 1 wp. tide was slack when i got there, but when i left at 12pm tide was comin in. might try friday early at 4pm
you wer rt about the pier size of Chap is much larger than bushwood.
st clements pier have been hittin the last 2 weeks hard with croakers


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Obx...*

...do you need to access the pier by boat? Have you ever taken the ferry over? If so, how much is it, and how often do they run? Is the pier lit?

Thanks.


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

*St. Marys County*

Alert!! Tell all of your friends or yourself that r coming down to the areas to hold the drinking, noise making and fighting down!! It is early in the season and a couple of things r happening now. The cops r coming and DNR. Never seen them in the past. So, thanks! It is pretty simple shut the f-ck up and fish. U don't need all the hooping and holla to fish. It is a rural area and the neighbors want to go sleep. It's called RESPECT! THINK ABOUT IF YOU HAD TO GO TO WORK THE NEXT DAY AND SOME FOOL IS YAPPING IT UP B/C HE IS DRINKING MILWUAKEES(SP) BEST OR GIN. :beer:SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT B/C BEFORE LONG THEY ARE GOING TO SHUT IT DOWN AND U WON'T HAVE NO WHERE TO FISH CITY BOYZ. GET IT HOW U LIVE:fishing:


SO TRY SILENT MODE FOR A CHANGE AND PUT THE WORD OUT TO ALL THE LOUD MOUTHS WHO HAVE NEVER CAUGHT ANY FISH B4. THIS IS HOW IT HAPPENS THE BAD APPLES MAKE IT BAD FOR ALL OF THE OTHERS.


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

Gnat - no lights not sure about the ferry call the museum for details...keep the noise level down and enjoy


----------



## LikeIknow (Oct 5, 2007)

*Can u fish there at night?*

I thought the pier is only open from sunset to sundown. Is it legal to fish there after sunset? Thanks.


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

nuppey said:


> Alert!! Tell all of your friends or yourself that r coming down to the areas to hold the drinking, noise making and fighting down!! It is early in the season and a couple of things r happening now. The cops r coming and DNR. Never seen them in the past. So, thanks! It is pretty simple shut the f-ck up and fish. U don't need all the hooping and holla to fish. It is a rural area and the neighbors want to go sleep. It's called RESPECT! THINK ABOUT IF YOU HAD TO GO TO WORK THE NEXT DAY AND SOME FOOL IS YAPPING IT UP B/C HE IS DRINKING MILWUAKEES(SP) BEST OR GIN. :beer:SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT B/C BEFORE LONG THEY ARE GOING TO SHUT IT DOWN AND U WON'T HAVE NO WHERE TO FISH CITY BOYZ. GET IT HOW U LIVE:fishing:
> 
> 
> SO TRY SILENT MODE FOR A CHANGE AND PUT THE WORD OUT TO ALL THE LOUD MOUTHS WHO HAVE NEVER CAUGHT ANY FISH B4. THIS IS HOW IT HAPPENS THE BAD APPLES MAKE IT BAD FOR ALL OF THE OTHERS.


I totally agreed. This is what happened to the Piney Point. NOW THEY CLOSE IT AFTER SUNSET. This is very very bad news for us fishermen.... PLEASE CLEANUP YOURSELVES AFTER FISHING AND BE RESPECTFUL. It is a privilege to fish not a RIGHT!


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Might go out friday again to St. Clements had a really good time fishing out there tide is a little stronger then Chaptico or Bushwood, had a few people down from me slinging 2oz when they really needed to be slinging 4oz other then that was a good night out


----------



## HotRod (Aug 23, 2007)

You guys are right the issues at the clements pier are noise ,parking and littering . My grandma lives a few houses from the pier and it has gotten out of hand for the last 2yrs . The folks that live in the neighborhood want the pier shut down for public use, problem is its owned by the federal gov. A few things everyone could do to help are 1)don't park in front of the pier use the lot the next block over 2)use the porta john in the parking lot to relieve yourself not right off the pier. 3)use the trash cans at he beginning of the pier not not the peoples yards.4) follow all the rules on the sign at the beginning pier Rule #1 pier is open to public fishing 6am-8:30 pm 
5) respect that fact people live so close and keep the noise and langauge to a minimum. I would hate to see it get closed cause I fish there alot but thats the direction it is heading.


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

HotRod, the indiviuals I fish with and a lot of others do follow the rules. It's unfortunately that the houses are so close to the water. Maybe they need to post some signage about reducing the noise level or keeping to a minimum. I think a lot of times they starting having fun and get loud and forget that people who are not fishing are trying to sleep or whatever. Not really sure what can be done, but I would hate for the pier to be closed as well.


----------



## HotRod (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey nuppey wasn't pionting fingers just stated what the issues are.I have met alot of good folks out on that pier .And can say that in the last 2 years the ones that can't behave seem to frequent the pier after hours . I hope they don't close it down that pier has been there ever since I was knee high to a grasshopper and and there haven't been any problems until a couple of years ago.But if the problems continue they are gonna make changes that will effect all of us.


----------



## ~BayNut~ (Apr 4, 2005)

*Thank You Hot Rod!!*

The lack of common decency has left many people. Simple respect will keep our pier intact. I hope at least....:fishing: Thank you for laying the basics and at least....re-establishing the thought process (pickin' up trash, not peeing, i.e,.) The Web speaks volumes!! Get the word out that we need these places and we cherish them! 

Abell ,Maryland 

Hangin' on to Pride!!


----------

